# Tumblr



## MentheLapin (Feb 4, 2011)

Did a quick search, and surprisingly, seeing as a few people on here have Tumblr, didn't see a thread like this.

I guess this is just a collection of TCoDers' Tumblr pages. I'm following a couple of you, but I won't put them on here in case you don't want them on here.

*Le List:*
*Username* - _domain_
*Alraune* - _artsyalraune_
*Arylett Dawnsborough* - _arylett_
*Big Red Cherry Bomb* - _coloursfalllikesnow_
*Cirrus* - _curiousvirga_
*Chalumeau* - _unresolvedtension_, also microprogressions & thanks, bulbapedia.
*Dannichu* - _dannichu_
*Dinru* - _dinru_
*Eifie* - _eifurret_
*Flora* - _thechavanator_
*Frostagin* - _all-you-need-is-fish-and-chips_, also ask-a-former-pirate.
*Glaciachan* - _azumaridream_
*Harlequin* - _ewans_
*Hyde* - _flashbackhumour_
*Jolty* - _junjou-haato_
*Keltena* - _keltena_
*Kinova* - _isjustforshiggles_
*Lyra Heartstrings* - _metalheadbrony_
*Mhaladie* - _mhals_
*Midnight* - _shledzguohn_
*Music Dragon* - _window-into-the-netherworld_
*newt* - _nyuutsu_
*Pathos* - _buttwiggles_
*Rai-CH* - _karkata_
*Raichie Belle* - _richieteraichu_
*RavenMarkku* - _ravenmarkku_
*Spaekle* - _sensethinkact_
*Stormecho* - _intoperilousskies_
*Tailsy/Twilight Sparkle* - _seblainers_
*Typhy* - _littledrummertyph_
*ultraviolet* - _doejess_
*Viki* - _daikonpan_
*Worst Username Ever* - _itawas-bananas_
*MenTheLapin* - _scannerdingdong_
*Zhorken/Rainbow Dash* - _zhorken_
*Zora of Termina* - _antipathiczora_

Thanks for editing, people who have done so.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 4, 2011)

ewans.tumblr.com

You can have a look around if you like! I don't think I'm very interesting and I'm an infrequent poster, but it exists so I'm posting it here.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 4, 2011)

I was advised to make a tumblr, did, made one post and then never posted again because it doesn't let me format things.


----------



## Green (Feb 4, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I was advised to make a tumblr, did, made one post and then never posted again because it doesn't let me format things.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 4, 2011)

littledrummertyph.tumblr.com

Nothing fun really lurks there at the moment but idk questions are always nice.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 4, 2011)

http://seblainers.tumblr.com/


----------



## Clover (Feb 5, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I was advised to make a tumblr, did, made one post and then never posted again because it doesn't let me format things.


Pretty much this. Iiii posted for like four days straight and then stopped. I dunno why, really, cause it is really cool and stuff! I like my theme a lot. Guess I should reply to the messages I have! or something!

shledzguohn.tumblr.com


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 5, 2011)

I made one a few months ago. Although it's not really anything special. Usually, just some crappy poetry/artwork recycled from my DA. Also, don't expect to find it amusing - I'm not the type who posts pictures with captions.

http://arylett.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 5, 2011)

I exist in tumblrland! :D

http://dannichu.tumblr.com/

There's nothing there, though, because I haven't worked out how to do anything with it yet. Much like the LJ account I made five years ago.


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 5, 2011)

http://coloursfalllikesnow.tumblr.com/

ohhay it's me. It's mostly an art thing, but I sometimes post stupid memes and reblog stuff and so on.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 5, 2011)

http://antipathiczora.tumblr.com/ Here you go. I mostly just use it for concept art and stuff I don't put on my DA. Stupid little doodles, mostly.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 5, 2011)

It's been in my signature forever :'(

Following all you guise :D


----------



## Rai-CH (Feb 5, 2011)

http://karkata.tumblr.com/

Started one today :) /starts following everyone


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 5, 2011)

http://unicornjess.tumblr.com/

I don't update much, I mostly use it to follow other people's tumblrs.


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 5, 2011)

http://flashbackhumour.tumblr.com/

:]


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 5, 2011)

Eee, I just followed a bunch of people! And played around a bit with mine, though I'm still really not sure im doin it rite.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 6, 2011)

http://sensethinkact.tumblr.com/

Updated sporadically, maybe someday with art.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure if I should make an account. I have twitter for posting pointless things like pointing out plot holes in films, and an LJ for random thoughts I have about life, I guess tumblr would make a good site for posting things that sort of fit in the middle? I dunno, I'm interested but can see myself not updating it for months at a time.


----------



## Glaciachan (Feb 16, 2011)

My Tumblr:

http://azumaridream.tumblr.com/


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh yeah I have been meaning to ask. I do not understand this "Tumblr". What is the point and why would you use it over, like, anything else, aside from looking for a different community?

Not trying to be disparaging or anything; I just genuinely don't get it. I know the idea is to make quick posts, but what does it do that, say, WordPress or Blogger or LJ can't? Or Twitter, if you're just looking for micro-updates? Someone make me less confused please. :(


----------



## shy ♡ (Feb 26, 2011)

Tumblr for Fratice!

Tumblr is good for microblogging. It's an easy way to follow the people you want to follow in one area; get photos of cats doing shit, or harry potter, or glee! Or get updates about what's going on in the world, in the news, or pop culture! Or just connect with people. Microblogging, see. Very quick posts, in a very easy to handle way. It's not necessarily _better_ than lj or Blogger, it's just different. And it's definitely better than twitter in terms of what it does - twitter is for extreme microblogging. Tumblr involves quite a bit less micro. Lots of what I get on my dash involves heavy reading, and it's all more than 140 characters.

Personally I don't like using blogger or wordpress or lj because I don't enjoy blogging at all. I post my art on tumblr, and reblog things, and occasionally vent if I'm really annoyed about something. So... yep. I think you sort of have to use it a bit to understand it really!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 26, 2011)

I JUST LIKE REBLOGGING PICTURES


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 27, 2011)

tumblr is mostly good if you are really into fandom of any kind; I follow blogs about harry potter, glee, the mighty boosh, my little pony and sailor moon and I get almost daily pictures/interviews/things on my dashboard. I also follow a few artists (like PK, tracy j. butler and loish) who post their submissions on tumblr because I really dislike deviantart, and I also follow a few comic artists on there too. I also find it 10x easier to use than any other blogging site (although the interface could do with some work). tumblr also seems to focus much less on posting and much more on viewing, which is nice.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 27, 2011)

...okay! I guess I sort of get it? It really doesn't sound like something I'd actually bother posting anything to (except maybe art, I dunno...?) because I_ do_ like writing long, bloggy posts assuming I can think of something to say and I already have a perfectly good place to do that, but I guess maybe it might be worth looking at for following people... hm. Well, thanks for the answers!

(seeing that Tracy J. Butler had started a Tumblr was actually what reminded me to ask about this, incidentally! omg Lackadaisy~~~~)


----------



## spaekle (Feb 27, 2011)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I_ do_ like writing long, bloggy posts assuming I can think of something to say


I don't think there's any real limit on how long your posts can be on Tumblr, it's just that most people (myself included) treat the text post option like another twitter. 

At any rate, I think the main advantage of tumblr over other places is that a good number of people actually use it (therefore making it easier to have all your friends in one place). None of my IRL friends have livejournals and I only know a couple of people period who have legitimate blogs that aren't for serious business .


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 8, 2012)

I know this is a mega-bump, but here's my Tumblr, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh hey I guess I've never posted here, either.

My tumblrs of relative note include Microprogressions (please follow and/or contribute if you can) and Thanks, Bulbapedia.

I guess there's also my personal tumblr that I actually don't touch all that often, but I'd like to do more with (but always get discouraged because it seems as if you have to be good at art to win at tumblr and help)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 8, 2012)

So my personal tumblr is here. Ace Attorney, Pokémon, Homestuck and other things yay.


----------



## Stormecho (Jun 8, 2012)

My personal tumblr, which is a mess of... stuff with very few actual original posts, is here.


----------



## Monoking (Jun 8, 2012)

Mah Tumblr.

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/richietehraichu

It's pretty much re-blogged crap with captions. Mostly Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged and Dragonball Abdridged. And stuff. No one ever asks me questiongs, guh... And I'm read to draw myself as a Raichu answering them glub sob!


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh, here's mine. I mostly post Doctor Who, Sherlock, Hetalia, and more recently The Avengers and Supernatural.
Also, I have an ask England account. I'll answer any questions you might have. This goes for my main account too.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 8, 2012)

welp! looks like i'll update the list. :o)


----------



## Eifie (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is my tumblr, which exists once in a while. I reblog a cute thing that everybody else has already seen about once a month. :Db


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 8, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> My tumblrs of relative note include Microprogressions


! I didn't know Microprogressions was by someone from here. I've enjoyed it for  some time now. :3

And I have a tumblr too, I update it very sporadically, sometimes I reblog things (of very varied natures), and occasionally I post pictures I've drawn... I've done that a bit in the past few days actually!


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jun 8, 2012)

tumbltumbltumbltumbltumblr

i just got one don't judge


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 8, 2012)

just a heads up that i'm retroactively updating the list ;o) so just post here and i'll add you in asap since i don't think alex comes on here much any more! 

i think i'll sticky it too. tumblr's a big place now!!! :o


----------



## Flora (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi?


----------



## Adriane (Jun 8, 2012)

Mhaladie said:


> ! I didn't know Microprogressions was by someone from here. I've enjoyed it for  some time now. :3


Thank you! Except nobody's submitted anything in a long time. D:


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 8, 2012)

Chalumeau said:


> Thank you! Except nobody's submitted anything in a long time. D:


): I had noticed that it hadn't been updated in a while.. I will try extra hard to keep on the lookout for nice things that happen in my life and try to submit them!


----------



## Keltena (Jun 8, 2012)

My Tumblr is keltena, as my signature says. I mainly reblog neat things, post fanart or fanfic recs, and do the occasional rambling or ranting.

And wow, I didn't know Thanks, Bulbapedia was someone here! That's pretty cool; I love that blog.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 10, 2012)

Ooh! I didn't realise this thread existed, excuse me while I browse everyone's blogs.

My Tumblr's here! Mine's just a mish-mash of pretty pictures/Twitter-style updates/LJ-style bloggy blatherings/sometimes doodles since I am not very good at maintaining lots of networks so it just sort of became everything.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 10, 2012)

ok i've popped in this thread several times now so why not post mine too.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 11, 2012)

http://daikonpan.tumblr.com/ I'm a daikonpan.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 11, 2012)

My current tumblr is actually buttwiggles.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 11, 2012)

Have I posted here before? Uhm mine is the ever predictable dinru.tumblr.com. I reblog lots of social justice stuff and cute stuff and funny stuff and stuff that I'm obsessed with. Sometimes I make original posts, and usually they're kind of silly. (Also, the pronoun in my description does not match my preferred pronoun for a reason, just so you all know.)


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 13, 2012)

btw i changed my name back to zanreosauce, just so you guys know


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm http://ottercopter.tumblr.com/


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 16, 2012)

http://window-into-the-netherworld.tumblr.com/

I started this little project mostly to occupy myself over the summer. We'll see how long it lasts; I have a notoriously short attention span.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine's goldenpelt. One of these days I'll put sketches or something on it, but for the mean time, you get to enjoy every fandom I'm in.


----------



## see ya (Jun 18, 2012)

http://singingstoriesinthevoid.tumblr.com/

Expect social justice ramblings, reblogging Colours's artwork, the occasional fanfic, and shameless Carl Sagan reblogs.


----------



## Byrus (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm monstrousvirus. It contains lots of monsters, bugs, sci-fi and horror (in general, but mostly video games and movies), so feel free to follow if you're into that. Also, loooots of Xenomorphs. I don't post about any important real life issues or anything.

I have a side-blog where I'm working on my writing, but there's nothing presentable there yet... v_v It's something to work towards though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2012)

My "Ask Pinkamina Diane" tumblr. But I can't get the activation code in my email, so I can't do anything with it. ;^;


----------



## Flareth (Jun 18, 2012)

My blog . Expect random rebloggings of everything under the sun.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I don't use Tumblr, but my girlfriend is obsessed with it so I'll advertise her. She reblogs a bunch of funny and/or cute stuff all the time that I'm sure most of you would enjoy.

http://yumispazz.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mai (Jun 20, 2012)

Whelp. I don't even know why I made one, considering how much fussing over the layout I do compared to the actual... tumbling, but it's fun I guess? I don't do anything of note.


----------



## Flora (Jun 20, 2012)

Flora said:


> Hi?


Oh also, if you're following me, on occasion it turns into Anon Night and your dash will become a giant soap opera.

Apparently it's amusing though!


----------



## sovram (Jun 23, 2012)

sovram, pretty devoid of anything right now~ 

Expect linguistics and mathematics, pretty much.


----------



## Evanlyn (Jun 24, 2012)

Name: Evanlyn
Tumblr: suiag-life.tumblr.com


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got one a day ago. :3 I love bandwaggons.

Tis a bit boring but here it is.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 26, 2012)

So I spend most of my time here, and it's what you'd expect from a 16 year old fangirl. But apparently I'm amusing every once in a while!


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 2, 2012)

My main Tumblr has changed, I'm now at: yoenglandwannatrysomehamburgers


----------



## Datura (Aug 5, 2012)

http://ultravioleturbanist.tumblr.com/


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know what this shit is meant for, but here's my tumblr.


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2012)

Also I have a theater blog where I ramble about theatrey things like auditions and classes


----------



## Monoking (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently created an Ask Derpy Jeice blog.

I took a random Dragon Ball Z character and gave him brain damage to go with the horrible art style.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 23, 2012)

Just changed my Tumblr username to poniesmetalandotherstuff .


----------



## Frostagin (Sep 6, 2012)

changed to this: and-big-ben-struck-twelve.tumblr.com

EDIT: ask-a-former-pirate.tumblr.com is dead, but I'm now running ask-poketalia-usuk.tumblr.com.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 20, 2012)

so now I have a tumblr, I don't know why.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 22, 2012)

CanterArtist and Doodles Unlimited


----------



## Aletheia (Sep 28, 2012)

Here.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 28, 2012)

Progrocknerd is my Tumblr.


----------



## Mewmic (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## Zexion (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, um, yea I do.

IWUNews

Basically a news thing for my NationStates region, the International Western Union. People just submit stories and I post them. Easy and boring.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 9, 2012)

http://discontinueddreamsinc.tumblr.com/

Felt like I should join the crowd. :/


----------



## ColorBlind (Aug 1, 2013)

My Tumblr

I post mainly my artwork and links to my timelapse/speedpaint videos. I also reblog things that I really like from the dozens of people I follow. It's mainly art though. I like it better than DeviantArt because you can edit your own pages and stuff for free.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 25, 2013)

tumblr, yo

It's mostly where I just post silly things, but it's really fun. Think I'm going overboard with following blogs, though.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a tumblrite too!


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 25, 2013)

Mohac is on tumblr.  Duh.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's my tumblr, thisnamelessmonster.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 25, 2013)

fab

i post some arts there and reblog gifs and stuff i like


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 25, 2013)

My tumblr url is shocking and unguessable. 

I don't even know what my blog is.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 25, 2013)

Huh. I coulda sworn i put my url somewhere... 

Anyway right now I'm aurorus-borealis and if that changes going there'll redirect you to the blog anyway so. 

it's multifandom stuff and random text posts and space


----------



## Silver (Sep 25, 2013)

I post things I like though most of it is pony art


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, I guess this thread is a thing.

As of recently, I have a Tumblr. Right now it is, uh, mostly being used as an outlet for ALL OF MY THOUGHTS ON BREAKING BAD, because I'm slightly obsessed. But I sometimes talk about Pokémon stuff or dreams or other random things too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh look it's my tumblr

I just reblog cool stuff, occasional text post from me now and then.


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 26, 2013)

I post my art and art-ish things on my main blog (it's where I post almost all of my stuff, including sketches and doodles I can't bother to submit on dA/post here). :O

I also have a side Elite Beat Agents blog where I post gifs of AGENTS DANCING (and the occasional cheerdudes from Ouendan). 
If you're an EBA fan, check it out! I record the animations/compile the gifs myself and thus, also accept requests.
_How cool is that???_


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 26, 2013)

http://alxprit.tumblr.com

I mostly just reblog funny stuff and great fanart relating to Pokemon or just cute things. Very occasionally I'll post my own art or sketches, but I draw so infrequently today it's not something one should expect. Take a gander anyway if you want to!


----------



## Ever (Oct 30, 2013)

I recently remember that this was a thing and so here is my embarrassing-as-tripping-up-the-stairs tumblr. It varies from trigger warning to hipster to kawaii to kpop? I don't know how to explain it T T


----------



## Karousever (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah so my tumblr

I don't often reblog things, a lot of it is just my personal thoughts on things or my progress in video games and such. Nothing any of you would probably actually be interested in.


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 26, 2013)

Changed my url from "qvalador" to "marowak-graveyard."  Which would make it www.marowak-graveyard.tumblr.com, if you didn't pick that up.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 16, 2014)

Follow hookedonthebrothers.tumblr.com for the freshest memes this side of New York.

(Expect a haphazard mixture of Nintendo, Persona, Dangan Ronpa, equality stuff, mostly-ironic memes, and other people's finny text posts.)

(Follow before I change my url again in like a month)


----------

